# Zakky's first snow storm~Video



## Equuisize (Jan 16, 2012)

We're not noted for a lot of snow in this part of Western Washington.

We've had our share the past 4 years though.

Zakky's just about 7 months and this was his humorous introduction to

his first snow, yesterday.

Hope it makes you giggle. Actually I'm hoping this video posting works, then makes you giggle.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v196/redponi/?action=view&current=sv300022.mp4

This is a still of him sniffing, the snow, before he whirled back under cover. Took a lot of coaxing to get him outside, you'll see, if you can actually view the video.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 16, 2012)

"What _is_ this stuff...." LOL too funny!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 16, 2012)

aww to cute! she didnt look like she wa to sure of it at first


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 18, 2012)

YUM SNOW


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

so cute! He wasn't impressed at all


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 19, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 19, 2012)

So glad you shared that! He couldn't believe his eyes, yes!



And the other mini! "For crying out loud! It's snow! Go eat your breakfast!"



Then checked out the hay and ignored it to continue investigating snow! The whole thing was great!


----------



## Mima Acres (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha. We are in Weatern Wa too. We have about 20 inches of snow and the horses have NO interest in going outside. Last night we got freezing rain so there's a sheet of ice on top of the snow now too and the power is out!


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad this is making you smile...if it hadn't gotten so deep

I'd try for another but seems a bit risky now.

We're not to far from you Mima, in Montesano. We were up

near Mima Acres area recently.

Our kids haven't been outside for 2 days now. Doors to the

pastures are frozen shut this morning...only the man door

is opening.

When this starts thawing don't think 'the kids' are going to

like it much more.

Today is horrible with wind & freezing rain on top of yesterday's

snow, wind and drifts up to 2 1/2 to 3 feet.

Almost lost our grand beagle in a snow hole this morning when she

fell in.

Trees breaking off and loafing shed roof broke loose from the barn.

Where are our 'normal' moderate Western Washington winters going?


----------



## Mima Acres (Jan 19, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> Glad this is making you smile...if it hadn't gotten so deep
> 
> I'd try for another but seems a bit risky now.
> 
> ...


Have you lost power in Montesano? The snow doesn't bother me much it's the freezing rain I don't like. It's so bad the trees are falling from the weight of the snow and rain. . Fortunately our house and barn aren't near any trees.

I was watching the news they said there are 180,000 without power. I hear it might be 3-4 days before its back on



Who'd have thought I'd be wishing to have the plain old rain back again. LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 19, 2012)

No, we're among the fortunate. We've 3 houses on our private road and our power

is underground.

The numbers around Puget Sound are horrible and not getting better with crews unable

to get into the hard hit areas.

We are still getting periods of snow/ice/rain depending on the moment.

When we moved here from the Puyallup Valley, 4 years ago, we asked if there was much snow

down in this area. We were told, "No, we're to close to the ocean to get the snow other

areas get" ... *Liars* .... We've had snow every winter we've been here plus the weird hurricane force wind storm in 2007 that uprooted 5 of the ornamental cherry trees and tossed them aside.

The flooding and mud will be the next issues to deal with.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 20, 2012)

Loved the video - thanks for posting. I got an extra big kick out of it because his reaction was so different from our horses! I just posted a very short video of ours on the Driving Forum because my plan was to use a sled for driving training.... but it didn't exactly work out that way, as the minis had other ideas.

How can people hate snow when the minis can find so many amusing ways to play in it???? More snow expected here tomorrow...


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol nancy!! That was so funny I loved it!!



What a cutie kid! Haha I hope you guys dnt get snowed in brrrr is that his dad? He is gorgeous! Well they both are hehe






Love love love them!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL! Nancy- Zakky is too cute! I love him!



He wasn't too sure about all that white stuff. Who was that with him? They looked a lot a like! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 25, 2012)

That's his Daddy, who we call BabyZee.

Isn't it amazing how their markings on their right sides

are so similar.

I can hardly wait till it dries out and they can be tidy again.

I do not usually take photos of them when they aren't

freshly groomed but this snow was way to enticing, to miss

this video.

Zakky just oozes personality and is to cute for his own good.

Snow is gone, after 3 days of rain. Zakky doesn't mind mud,

like most little boys. Some days he looks like he's been

spackled in mud where only the insides of his white legs are

nominally clean. You'll never see that photo .. to disgusting.


----------



## Bizekl (Jan 27, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Makes me miss the snow!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 10, 2012)

Great video thanks for sharing



arnt they just so cute


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

That was just too cute!!! Nope, no way, I'm not going out there.... well, okay...if I have to I will....wait a second - this is actually okay! Wait, it's actually FUN!!!!! Adorable - thanks for sharing!!!!



:yeah





Liz N.


----------

